# Sorry to single this out, but it's really important that Hans knows this.



## Studio E (May 11, 2018)

@Rctec 

I can't imagine how often you get tagged, so I apologize, but it's so important to me to make you realize how instrumental this quote has been to me. I know I know, you have done so much more and said so many things, but this is the one that I refer back to ALL the time, and it gives me chills, and inspires me every time I am down about my own ideas or lack thereof. 

I love it all, but basically from 1:25, regarding starting a new film. And so I go to a new season of Pens to Lens with this in mind.

Thank You Hans


----------



## Zak Rahman (May 11, 2018)

Holy moly...

thank you for linking this.

The very fact that he uses the word 'fraud' is just...

Really, thank you.


----------



## KEM (May 11, 2018)

So much truth to this, and I think it applies to all musical or creative endeavors, starting with a blank canvas and trying to write those first 4 bars can seem so daunting and it’s always so difficult, but once you’re there and you’ve got it, it’s like a huge weight has been lifted.


----------



## Rctec (May 11, 2018)

...19 Years ago. I’m over 60, lost my hair, got fat... And nothing has changed. I’m just about to start another film, and I’m terrified and humbled before the task. 100+ movies - and I still have no idea where it comes from or how to get to those first few notes or sounds. 
I remember complaining to my wise friend John Powell one drunken night why it took me so long to come up with the style and the themes for a movie, and he simply said that it takes time to get something worthwhile under your fingers. It’s an etude. Both intellectually and emotionally. And many hours of programming and working on the sounds and notes until you’ve said all you can say and give it your very best (your best at that moment in yur personal development) u- honestly and humbly - hoping that, with All it’s shortcomings it will not embrass the film or let each and every artist involved in the hard, terrifying and fragile endevour down.


----------



## KEM (May 11, 2018)

Rctec said:


> ...19 Years ago. I’m over 60, lost my hair, got fat... And nothing has changed. I’m just about to start another film, and I’m terrified and humbled before the task. 100+ movies - and I still have no idea where it comes from or how to get to those first few notes or sounds.
> I remember complaining to my wise friend John Powell one drunken night why it took me so long to come up with the style and the themes for a movie, and he simply said that it takes time to get something worthwhile under your fingers. It’s an etude. Both intellectually and emotionally. And many hours of programming and working on the sounds and notes until you’ve said all you can say and give it your very best (your best at that moment in yur personal development) u- honestly and humbly - hoping that, with All it’s shortcomings it will not embrass the film or let each and every artist involved in the hard, terrifying and fragile endevour down.



Beautifully stated...


----------



## sostenuto (May 11, 2018)

Studio E said:


> @Rctec
> 
> I can't imagine how often you get tagged, so I apologize, but it's so important to me to make you realize how instrumental this quote has been to me. I know I know, you have done so much more and said so many things, but this is the one that I refer back to ALL the time, and it gives me chills, and inspires me every time I am down about my own ideas or lack thereof.
> 
> ...




So inspirational and truly salient for any of us grasping at straws of creativity. 
What a special snapshot of HZ. 
Many, many thanks.


----------



## Studio E (May 11, 2018)

Well just please understand what your humility means to the rest of us, 19 years ago and still today. It makes you human, and therefore makes us all feel like we have a hand in the game. Btw, I was front row in Nashville with my wife and we both agreed that your show was as close to a religious experience as one could have. You continue to inspire. Thank you. Thank you so damn much.


----------



## jcrosby (May 12, 2018)

So young, so humble, so human.
Nearly 20 years later he remains all of these equally.
<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## dgburns (May 12, 2018)

Rctec said:


> ...19 Years ago. I’m over 60, lost my hair, got fat... And nothing has changed. I’m just about to start another film, and I’m terrified and humbled before the task. 100+ movies - and I still have no idea where it comes from or how to get to those first few notes or sounds.
> I remember complaining to my wise friend John Powell one drunken night why it took me so long to come up with the style and the themes for a movie, and he simply said that it takes time to get something worthwhile under your fingers. It’s an etude. Both intellectually and emotionally. And many hours of programming and working on the sounds and notes until you’ve said all you can say and give it your very best (your best at that moment in yur personal development) u- honestly and humbly - hoping that, with All it’s shortcomings it will not embrass the film or let each and every artist involved in the hard, terrifying and fragile endevour down.



Maybe the one thing I take away more then anything else is the effort put in.


----------



## AllanH (May 12, 2018)

Very inspiring and humbling interview. I think it might be from the bonus material on the DVDs


----------



## wst3 (May 12, 2018)

It may sound trite, but I've struggled, for as long as I can remember, with the question of where musical ideas (good or bad) come from. I live in the fear that I've come up with my last idea every time.

So learning that other composers struggle with the same questions takes away the loneliness inherent in that feeling. You may not be the first composer to say it out loud, but you are the first one that I heard.

I thank you for that!


----------



## Zak Rahman (May 12, 2018)

wst3 said:


> So learning that other composers struggle with the same questions takes away the loneliness inherent in that feeling. You may not be the first composer to say it out loud, but you are the first one that I heard.



This is exactly it. It's super easy to get the impression that for amazing musicians it's an effortless endeavour. Primarily because you only see the final product, or watch interviews of them talking about it after the fact.

We never get to see the hours of sighing. Slamming their fist into the desk out of frustration. Going for *another* cigarette. All the blood and sweat and sheer effort that make it happen.

This is the first indication I've had that it exists, and it has really touched me. I cannot tell just how many times I have used the exact phrase "I feel like a fraud" to my friends and team mates.


----------



## Living Fossil (May 12, 2018)

Rctec said:


> I’m just about to start another film, and I’m terrified and humbled before the task. 100+ movies - and I still have no idea where it comes from or how to get to those first few notes or sounds.



I like David Lynch's statement a lot, that it's not him, who has the ideas, but it's the ideas that find him...
It's always a new experience in creating a magnetism that allows the idea to come over...
Working hard on a constant base, meeting interesting people, having creative breaks from being creative, listening to inspirational music may help...(Bach quite often improvised over existing music to get in the mood of writing...)

The bad thing (and also the good thing) is: there is never a guaranty. Facing the fact that it's possible to lose a game is a main driving force of creativity...


----------



## novicecomposer (Aug 9, 2018)

Rctec said:


> 19 Years ago. I’m over 60, lost my hair, got fat



Dang, you look so young and good looking back then in the video, like young Brad Pitt. Lift some weights and start running, and don't forget sunscreen when you're out and you'll get back to your Brad Pitt days. Yeah, sunscreen.. I heard LA's freaking hot and blazing hot in the summer.


----------



## KEM (Aug 9, 2018)

novicecomposer said:


> Dang, you look so young and good looking back then in the video, like young Brad Pitt. Lift some weights and start running, and don't forget sunscreen when you're out and you'll get back to your Brad Pitt days. Yeah, sunscreen.. I heard LA's freaking hot and blazing hot in the summer.



Weightlifting and cardio are only 20% of the problem, 80% of it is in the diet, that’s what really matters.


----------

